# how to LOCK my pc using a pen-drive? help please



## hellomotto (May 28, 2006)

well I have a USB thumb drive , Jetflash 128 mb . Now I heard with this I can lock my PC so that nobody can use it?  but how to do that?


----------



## nil_3 (May 28, 2006)

I think you cannot lock your PC. Instead you can passward protect your pendrive so that nobody can access it. Please refer to the manual of your pen-drive.


----------



## Darthvader (May 28, 2006)

well This is the program u need to lock ur pc using the pendrive
*www.pendrive.com/downloads/files/PCLock_Program.zip


----------

